# thought my boy was hyper!!!!!!



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Thing is though...it's not a poodle PUPPY thing...it's just a POODLE thing! Riley is 10 years old and still has the zoomies!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

The zoomies are fun especially with another dog when your poodle runs circles around the other dog while he tries to figure out what is going on!


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

OMG, crazy days ahead!!!! I also learned on this thread that the next time my boy brings a toy to me and begs me to play tug with him that it is OK. Had been told that it would make him think he was the boss. Thing is, he just about is, my world revolves around him and meals and potty training and daily grooming. We will have fun tonight. 
By the way I am from Georgia, a little town out side of Savanna, called Springfield.


----------



## Darcy (Mar 4, 2013)

*Hyper*

For sure a Poodle thing, I have 3 Standards, they all do that!!, they also sit on regular chairs in the until you tell them down, as well as getting on the patio table so they can see higher up..crazy dogs


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Only Bridget does the zoomies of my two toys. Poppy is different from most poodles it seems. She just watches Bridget and looks at her as if to say "how undignified".


----------

